# Help ID these... Please?



## onna (Jan 29, 2010)

Managed to get some free duck weed from Petsmart earlier and noticed something else floating around in with it. Anyone have an idea of what it might be? (pic 1) The other is the floating stuff in the top right corner, I think its either camboba or hornwart. (pic 2 & 3) The third is this bicolored plant, got it along with some mondo grass in two different pieces of drift wood for 4.99 a piece.


----------



## Ahura-sama (Sep 5, 2008)

The first one is a fern actually.
I know they are being called moss, but cant for the live of me recall the name at the moment. Was looking them up the other day too.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

The floating stuff is hornwort (Ceratophyllum demersum). I do not know the species name of the bi-colored plant, but I do know that it is not a true aquatic, neither is mondo grass, btw.


----------



## Shad0w (Nov 13, 2006)

2nd picture look like Dracaena sanderiana, non aquatic.


----------



## Dryn (Sep 6, 2007)

The floater is salvia wolf-something or other. Nice find.

The mondo grass isn't aquatic and neither is the bright green snake plant. 

Sorry, giped by petsmart - haven't we all been at one point or another?


----------



## onna (Jan 29, 2010)

The ribbon and the mondo didnt cost that much, they were stuffed into a hole in a piece of driftwood. So $5 a piece for two chunks of it, I'm not gonna complain much. lol

Onna


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The small floater is an Azolla, a fern. The species name escapes me at the moment, but I'll check later.


----------



## Tausendblatt (Sep 16, 2009)

Cavan Allen said:


> The small floater is an Azolla, a fern. The species name escapes me at the moment, but I'll check later.


It's definitely azolla. In the second picture, the floater is Hornwort.


----------

